# James Nichol



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jun 24, 2006)

I am interested in finding a list of all the books published by James Nichol of Edinburgh in the 19th century, particularly those which are part of "Nichol's Standard Series of (Puritan) Divines." Does anybody know where, or whether, such a list can be found?


----------



## MW (Jun 25, 2006)

If I remember correctly, there is an old Banner of Truth article on this. When I get time I will scour through the archives in a box under the house. I can't say when that will be though.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Jun 25, 2006)

Matthew, for a quick listing, and I presume it is reasonably complete if not fully complete, see this Copac listing.


----------



## MW (Jun 25, 2006)

Thanks Chris.

There you go, Andrew. Now I don't have to get dirty under the house. 



On second thoughts, the Commentaries and Puritan Sermons aren't there.

Chris, is there a database entry for those?


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Jun 25, 2006)

Yes; I think so. Let me check. I have to remember what that was called.....


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Jun 25, 2006)

Yes. Will look for sermons next.
LINK.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Jun 25, 2006)

There seem to be inconsistent listings or phrasings across libraries. Here is another one
LINK
These may not be different series just named differently. Would need to look more closely.


----------



## MW (Jun 25, 2006)

Chris, Thanks for the legwork (I suppose we'd call it fingerwork today).

We should think about developing a bibliographic website of reformed literature, which could include titles, annotations, and extracts.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Jun 25, 2006)

Just a quick check of one of my favorite sources since I'm waiting for sermons to finish uploading to fpcr.org. Which now that have. I like to try when possible to get them up for those that still have a bit of the Lord's day left and like to listen to the most current FPCR audio. We had a very good sermon this PM by our assistant minister, Todd Ruddell, whose taking the pulpit duties while Dr. Bacon is in Brazil with O Palmer Robertson to speak at the Puritan Project there. The sermon is The Pharisee and the Publican. In the AM he continued on the Beatitudes which is his normal series when he gets the opportunity to fill the pulpit. We are now keeping high density (ie big files) of the sermons on the main page and compressed files under the Order of Worship pages. http://www.fpcr.org
PS. That's not a bad idea--the bibliographical site--; just too many irons in the fire.

[Edited on 6-26-2006 by NaphtaliPress]

[Edited on 6-26-2006 by NaphtaliPress]


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 14, 2006)

_The Primitive Church (or Baptist) Magazine_, p. 209, September 1, 1861:



> Reviews.
> 
> _Nichol's Series of Standard Divines._ Puritan Period. The Works of Thomas Goodwin D.D. Vol. 1, containing an Exposition of the first chapter of the Epistle to the Ephesians. With general Preface. By JOHN MILLER, D.D., Rector of St. Martin's, Birmingham, &c. Edinburgh: James Nichol. London: James Nisbet and Co. Dublin: W. Robertson. Pp. xxxiv., 564; and appendix, 16.
> 
> A more magnificent undertaking in the theological book world, than the above by Mr. Nichol, of Edinburgh, was never attempted. The works of individual authors among the Puritans, have frequently been given from the press, besides "abridgments" of the leading treatises of most of those remarkable men. But a well-digested scheme for the unabridged re-publication of the great works of Dr. Thomas Goodin, (15 vols.); Richard Sibbes, (7 vols); Stephen Charnock, (5 vols.); Thomas Adams, (3 vols.); Thomas Manton, (18 vols.); Bishop Reynolds, (3 vols.); Thomas Brooks, (6 vols.); and David Clarkson (3 vols.), -- has been reserved for the honourable enterprise of a distinguished Scotch publisher, who has already done excellent service, by the issue of various sterling productions in different departments of literature. The greatness of the undertaking can only be equalled by its value, and this can never be adequately estimated, even by those best acquainted with the intellectual wealth of the Puritan age. It is not asserting too much, to say of this enterprise, that it will confer a boon upon the British churches, whose salutary influence will continue to be felt, when the present race of divines is no more.


----------

